# No Trigger Out? No Switched A/C out? No Problem!!



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

Check this out, I'm gonna feel really smart if this works.

I have a str-da2400es. After a few months of owning it I decided to make the jump to separates and decided to start with an amplifier. I chose the XPA-5 from Emotiva.

To my dismay, upon setting up the XPA-5, I found the 2400es had no Trigger out and no A/C out for auto control of the XPA-5!!

I did a little research and was able to find 2 items that I think will solve this problem.

Here are the links.

"http://emotiva.com/et3.shtm"
"http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00924031000P"

The ET-3 I ordered today, and the Auto Switch I picked up at Sears.

Basically, I think I can plug the AVR into the top of the switch, put the ET-3 into one of the bottom plugs, and PRESTO!!! I have made auto trigger switches!!!!

Does anyone see any reason why this would not work?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should work fine. They also make power strips with the feature for PC application. When it senses that your PC is off or suspended, it will cut power to scanner, external HD, etc.


----------



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

eugo, do you know where any of those power strips are that you talked about for the PC operation?

I cant find any on the internet.

Basically, the switch I picked up from sears is a piece of garbage, it never worked at all.

I plugged everything up, powered everthing up, and i heard a clicking noise and I got scared and turned it off. I tested the switch and it doesnt work. So, i guess I need a more heavy duty switch, or one that is built for that application.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/ShopByManufacturer/Bits-Ltd./Item/LCG3/
http://www.conservationmart.com/p-703-apc-power-saving-surgearrest-p7gt.aspx

"Smart power strip", "Automatic power strip", or "energy saving power strip" should turn up more in a search.


----------



## Jarrod (Sep 29, 2009)

Several of the Monster Power line filters + surge protectors also offer this feature. Mine has a 12v trigger out that switches on when there is current passing into a special outlet that goes from a switched outlet on your receiver to the back of the device. Handy device to have, but a little pricey if all you want is the trigger.


----------

